# Whataburger hat incident



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's seems one of my fine citizens decided to assault a kid at a whataburger early this am for a trump hat. The Hilary group just can't grow up and be adults. Look it up and see this tool in action - google whatburger/ San Antonio hat


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

mrsh978 said:


> It's seems one of my fine citizens decided to assault a kid at a whataburger early this am for a trump hat. The Hilary group just can't grow up and be adults. Look it up and see this tool in action - google whatburger/ San Antonio hat


I would have beat that guy like a rented mule.

We're seeing this all across the nation - the radical (mentally ill) Left is getting more and more violent.

Look at what happened to the Statue of Liberty yesterday. Some nut-job climbed on the base and hung a banner urging "resistance", including a statement that "Trump-Care kills". Well, sorry to inform the climber (female) but there is no "Trump-Care". We're still operating under Obamacare.

Be watchful. The Left is getting bolder, and more violent.

TWG


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

TexasWineGuy said:


> I would have beat that guy like a rented mule.
> 
> We're seeing this all across the nation - the radical (mentally ill) Left is getting more and more violent.
> 
> ...


It's funny how they never quote, the qualifier to that poem on the statue of liberty.

"Yearning to be free..."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man I'm glad that I wasn't there lol.


TH


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

TexasWineGuy said:


> I would have beat that guy like a rented mule. TWG


I doubt that guy - a bully; who are typically cowards - would have done that to anyone other than a teenager. I would have had his wrist twisted like a pretzel before his hand ever touched my hat....not that I own a MAGA hat


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mrsh978 said:


> It's seems one of my fine citizens decided to assault a kid at a whataburger early this am for a trump hat. The Hilary group just can't grow up and be adults. Look it up and see this tool in action - google whatburger/ San Antonio hat


That is why LTC is an important license. Donâ€™t leave home without it. Old white guys with or without a MAGA hat are targets. I am not looking to become a victim.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

TexasWineGuy said:


> ...
> We're seeing this all across the nation - the radical (mentally ill) Left is getting more and more violent.
> .....
> Be watchful. The Left is getting bolder, and more violent.
> ...


^^ This.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Video of the incident here: https://www.infowars.com/man-fired-after-stealing-maga-hat-throwing-drink-in-teenage-trumps-supporters-face/

The idiot has since been fired from his part time job at a local bar. I bet that stings.

San Antonio police are "investigating", which means nothing is likely to happen. The SA police chief is an activist, and when it comes to incidents that also involve politics he's on the wrong side.


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I think it really is a pathological disease....at least for some...never met a progressive liberal that was happy...ever...always a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> Video of the incident here: http://www.infowars.com/man-fired-after-stealing-maga-hat-throwing-drink-in-teenage-trumps-supporters-face/
> 
> The idiot has since been fired from his part time job at a local bar. I bet that stings


I doubt it, probably living at home with mommy and on the gubment dole in some fashion.


----------



## 410MAN (Apr 26, 2005)

was the attacker of african / American heritage?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Cat O' Lies said:


> I doubt it, probably living at home with mommy and on the gubment dole in some fashion.


Sigh. That was sort of the point. I don't think losing a part-time job at a bar is going to be much of a deterrent.

BTW - the bar he worked at said they fired him because their fine establishment is "a safe space" for everyone. I've heard just about all I ever care to hear about safe spaces. How about just firing him because he committed an assault in the process of trying to take away someone else's free speech?


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

He'll get what's coming to him.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

410MAN said:


> was the attacker of african / American heritage?


Kino Ahuitzotl Jimenez. I don't know about Kino, but that middle name sounds like one of the crazies who give themselves Aztec names, and call for revolution to take back all of North America. They're pretty common in California.

I don't know any of that for a fact. He's a member of the Green Party (which I just as whacko), but I don't see a lot of Aztec names anywhere else.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Cut n Shoot said:


> He'll get what's coming to him.


Agree....these things generally have a way of working themselves out. Karma is alive in well and she'll be sure to take care of this guy as well....LOL


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Makes my blood boil.He will get his head handed to him sooner than later pulling that kind of stuff.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah, the Tolerant Left. Surprised he wasn't on Lady Liberty demanding the ending of I.C.E. like the other nutcases. 

Member of the Green party-pretty much says it all. Pot smoking, car stealing, drunkard.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

McManis ( police chief) is way on the left. Doubt Sapd will put much into it without " public/ media" outcry. It was assault and battery on video . Hate crime area too . The left just cannot get past Hilary s loss and use this as a excuse to be animals in the disguise as justice . Ferguson , antifa, the list just gets longer. District attorney should be making his case and person arrested and prosecuted


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

He is just a bully. By looking at the other kid, I bet the guy that had his hat ripped off is a small guy. I bet he wouldn't of done that to a full size guy or someone able to defend themselves properly.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That dude needs a mudhole stomped in his arse....


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

mrsh978 said:


> McManis ( police chief) is way on the left. Doubt Sapd will put much into it without " public/ media" outcry. It was assault and battery on video . Hate crime area too . The left just cannot get past Hilary s loss and use this as a excuse to be animals in the disguise as justice . Ferguson , antifa, the list just gets longer. *District attorney should be making his case and person arrested and prosecuted*


The recently elected District Attorney in Bexar County got over $1 Million in funding from George Soros in his election bid. The last DA was bad, but this guy is worse. He'll do everything he can to avoid prosecuting this guy. Between him and the Police Chief, it's hard to expect any significant action.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

One thing is for certain. Kino Ahuitzotl Jimenez is famous now.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I would of lost it ....


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Easy for grown man to pick on a skinny kid. Had it been another grown man, very different outcome. I bet he wouldn't even say a word. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I think the African American community should get together and look for him for using the N word.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

what a tool


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe some "Bikers for Trump" will drop by and give that animal an attitude adjustment.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Warlock1 said:


> I think it really is a pathological disease....at least for some...never met a progressive liberal that was happy...ever...always a chip on their shoulder.


Seen a bumper sticker here in Texas several times:

*"Annoy a Liberal: work, succeed, be happy"*

TWG :biggrin:


----------



## Drrpm2004 (May 16, 2012)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Seen a bumper sticker here in Texas several times:
> 
> *"Annoy a Liberal: work, succeed, be happy"*
> 
> TWG :biggrin:


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> Maybe some "Bikers for Trump" will drop by and give that animal an attitude adjustment.


That would be a proper response. But, a similar incident occurred at one of our fine colleges and the "victim" prosecuted. The end result was that the "perp" either return the hat or face jail time. The hat was returned.

This sort of "in your face" **** will only continue to get worse unless and until OUR side stops sitting on the sidelines. Or was that Merle Haggard tune, "They're walkin' on the fightin' side of me", just lame patriotic BS?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Heard a possibility (rumor) trump in Houston soon ? Maybe he will hand deliver another to whataburger CEO and kid who got assaulted


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Assaulting a minor. I hope his parents pursue this with the DA and make him charge the loser.
About the perp's address being out there- a guy like that- I doubt that is a current address but hope it is.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Could Be Consequences*

This knucklehead has 2 Misdemeanor Drug Possession Convictions and just got off probation for DWI.. So he is known to the LEO community.. Should not be hard to find..

If the assault was pursued there is always a possibility that he may go away for a while..

We can only hope as it is Bexar county and he has protection all the way up to the bill clinton appointed Federal Judge Orlando Garcia..

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

cman said:


> Assaulting a minor. I hope his parents pursue this with the DA and make him charge the loser.
> ....


I like how you think.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Trouthunter said:


> Man I'm glad that I wasn't there lol.
> 
> TH


it wouldn't take all that long for him to bleed out with the new piercings he would have gotten


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

What a chicken**** scumbag. He'll get what's coming to him but probably not from the justice system.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> What a chicken**** scumbag. He'll get what's coming to him but probably not from the justice system.


Probably better that way. Although it's a shame the way the justice system leans to the left when it comes to Trump supporters.

May 2nd


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

TexasWineGuy said:


> I would have beat that guy like a rented mule.
> 
> We're seeing this all across the nation - the radical (mentally ill) Left is getting more and more violent.
> 
> ...


Yep!! Guy needs a beat down before he gets a little lead. Dems taking the L daily..sad/pathetic how they act.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

He lives rt off 1604, 
153 High Oak 
Universal City, Texas

Only 3 hours from 99/290 if someone is looking for something to do tomorrow... You can be home by dinner...

John


----------



## Sabinekid09 (Feb 28, 2017)

You know what’s really gonna drive the Demidiots even crazier?? When Trump gets re elected!


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

i predict landslide....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sabinekid09 said:


> You know whatâ€™s really gonna drive the Demidiots even crazier?? When Trump gets re elected!





ol'possum said:


> i predict landslide....


I fully expect Trump to get re-elected. I am not sure about a landslide, but next time he will not only win by electoral votes but also popular vote.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

He's lucky no 2coolers were sitting there watching, would've been a PROBLEM for his "mouth writing checks his *** can't cash" idiot self!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

He may be getting a little nervous now ....his info is out there and people showing up at both addresses - one is his brother- who is not fond of him. I'd think he will be ferreted out soon. Also , the public has been giving him the go- got his cell , address, etc and pizzas being called to his address ! As mentioned , if there was a adult there of red neck character , he may have been located behind the dumpster not doing well


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

How cool is this.Trump's giving him a signed MAGA cap....This pos that did this is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

On one of my bad days, when I have unresolved issues that need working out, WHY couldn't I be there for something like this? I just watched the full video. Why? Just once?


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

swear to God, that fool would have never made the door if that was my son.
what a ****bag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I heard they arrested him for assault of a minor tonight.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^^ nice! Slap on the wrist and "try to not do that again, wink wink" would unfortunately be my prediction though. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

lite-liner said:


> swear to God, that fool would have never made the door if that was my son.
> what a ****bag


EDIT: Man, NO!!! that is anger, & that is what has led to this incident.
Question- what happened to the American way of appreciating the importance of incorporating differing opinions into 1 general directive?
why is it now that simple defeat of one's opinion is not enough, why are there those in America that think total extermination of the right is the only hope for America?
How the **** did we get to this?
We should be ashamed, instead of pointing fingers, yours truly included:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

UPDATE: Suspect arrested after Whataburger video goes viral
https://www.kens5.com/mobile/articl...er-whataburger-video-goes-viral/273-570787604
(Via KENS 5)


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Not cool. Wish the poor kid wouldâ€™ve been able to defend himself. We frequented WB often when I was that age -18 after out drinking at whatever dance hall or party was going on. That wouldâ€™ve ended way differently if I was with a couple of my running buddies and a 30 yo dousch bag of his caliber did something like that. He wouldnâ€™t have had a chance to even touch the cap if he walked up running his mouth. Lol


Good just read above that they arrested him. After he gets released I hope the pos strokes out worrying 24/7 of what can happen to him walking around in public now.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

How the **** did we get to this? Simple, azzhats en masse, including Big Name Dims on the Left are out across the country actively and purposely raising heck and disrupting daily lives of normal people in protest. And, normal people, behaving as is the norm, complain about it ... but do absolutely nothing in response.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> How the **** did we get to this?


Obama emboldened a lot of people.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

daniel7930 said:


> UPDATE: Suspect arrested after Whataburger video goes viral
> http://www.kens5.com/mobile/article...er-whataburger-video-goes-viral/273-570787604
> (Via KENS 5)


According to that article, he was charged with theft - of a twenty dollar hat. Which means he will likely be sentenced to go home and wash the dishes or something. No charges for the assault and intimidation. The left will make a celebrity out of him for what he did, and the next idiot will see it as an invitation to get some attention.

Edit: I just had an evil thought. Hopefully he will get a real Texas judge. I think a great sentence would be to make him wear a MAGA hat everywhere he goes for six months. Signed by The Donald himself. And the words, "You're fired!". That's my Fantasy Island moment for this week.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

guess the good thing is this BS isnt common in texas, all the recent BS sarh sande. scott pruit and others being attacked in restaurants, i couldnt sit there quietly and since 99% of the time i am the biggest guy in the room would probably get in trouble.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, you knew it was going to start sooner or later.....
https://www.kens5.com/article/news/...een-motivated-by-racist-remarks/273-570979179


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

â€œHeâ€ wants to remain anonymous due to threats?.. Who the hell has â€œheâ€ even told as thatâ€™s the first Iâ€™ve heard from the bs msm or local stations. lol. Ghost family better watch their back!


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

jtburf said:


> He lives rt off 1604,
> 153 High Oak
> Universal City, Texas
> 
> ...


I propose someone going there in the middle of the night, posting a "MAGA" sign right in his front yard, then take pics of the ensuing calamity the next morning.

Profit.

TWG


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Ox Eye said:


> How the **** did we get to this? Simple, azzhats en masse, including Big Name Dims on the Left are out across the country actively and purposely raising heck and disrupting daily lives of normal people in protest. And, normal people, behaving as is the norm, complain about it ... but do absolutely nothing in response.


This.

These people must face an immediate consequence when behave like this. Only then can the tide be turned back. This guy should have gotten a bloody nose at the least, right on the spot.

TWG


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> ....
> Edit: I just had an evil thought. Hopefully he will get a real Texas judge. I think a great sentence would be to make him wear a MAGA hat everywhere he goes for six months. Signed by The Donald himself. And the words, "You're fired!". That's my Fantasy Island moment for this week.


LOL! That would have been like a Poe decision way back in the good ol' days.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

He needs a rectal injection of Haitian love potion.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

What a d1ck move that was. Picking on a scrawny kid knowing he wouldn't resist, not cool.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> According to that article, he was charged with theft - of a twenty dollar hat. Which means he will likely be sentenced to go home and wash the dishes or something. No charges for the assault and intimidation. The left will make a celebrity out of him for what he did, and the next idiot will see it as an invitation to get some attention.
> 
> Edit: I just had an evil thought. Hopefully he will get a real Texas judge. I think a great sentence would be to make him wear a MAGA hat everywhere he goes for six months. Signed by The Donald himself. And the words, "You're fired!". That's my Fantasy Island moment for this week.


I saw somewhere. That he was charged with a state jail felony. And looked it up. He can get 6 months to 2 years in jail. I live here in San Antonio. And itâ€™s been on the news since it happen


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish them little fellers would have been packing a taser and zapped his ***** a couple times!


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

daniel7930 said:


> I saw somewhere. That he was charged with a state jail felony. And looked it up. He can get 6 months to 2 years in jail. I live here in San Antonio. And itâ€™s been on the news since it happen


He was arrested last night on a warrant for theft of person. He needs to also be charged with assault on a minor.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Great Resume' builder


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

daniel7930 said:


> I saw somewhere. That he was charged with a state jail felony. And looked it up. He can get 6 months to 2 years in jail. I live here in San Antonio. And itâ€™s been on the news since it happen


I don't live in SA anymore, so I can't comment on what they have said on the news. But state jail theft in Texas requires the theft of $1,500 or more in property. I don't think there's any way around it.

They are already saying that the teens made racial comments, so that's how they'll get around charging him with assault. The value of the hat will be less than $50, so they will charge him with petty (Class C) theft. If it's his first offense, they may give him a few hours of community service. Maybe a couple hundred bucks fine, if they feel like they have to do something for show.

I guess we'll see, but that's what I think comes of this. Basically nothing. And they will do an interview with him in Current, praising him for his brave act.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just curious...IF these kids made a racial comment...does that allow others to legally assault them?

I don't think that's how this works....


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

98aggie77566 said:


> Just curious...IF these kids made a racial comment...does that allow others to legally assault them?
> 
> I don't think that's how this works....


No, you're right. This is how it works:

They charge the thug with petty theft. Then when the parents of the teen demand that they want assault charges filed, the DA tells them that Junior will also be charged with disorderly conduct which, they will say, will go on his permanent record and keep him from getting into a good college. "It's your choice, but we recommend that both sides just let this all go away."

Most people don't want to spend money on a lawyer, nor take any chances with Junior's future. And it all goes away, except for the fact that some people get the message that wearing a Trump cap in public might get them assaulted, and that nobody is going to do anything about it.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I would think the PD would have to have reasonable suspicion to write a disorderly
conduct charge, not from heresay days after the fact.
Secondly, regardless of the content of whatever statements were said (or not said),
the kid's words are protected by the 1st amendment, & certainly does not give a person
the "right" to physically assault a minor.
If the roles were reversed, the race card would have already been played.........


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

pocjetty said:


> No, you're right. This is how it works:
> 
> They charge the thug with petty theft. Then when the parents of the teen demand that they want assault charges filed, the DA tells them that Junior will also be charged with disorderly conduct which, they will say, will go on his permanent record and keep him from getting into a good college. "It's your choice, but we recommend that both sides just let this all go away."
> 
> Most people don't want to spend money on a lawyer, nor take any chances with Junior's future. And it all goes away, except for the fact that some people get the message that wearing a Trump cap in public might get them assaulted, and that nobody is going to do anything about it.


Nah, this guy will be prosecuted - the DAâ€™s office has almost already certainly agreed to do that before PD arrested him given the publicity of the incident. Even so, itâ€™s not the crime of the century, and will likely be handled like any other similar case would be. What the guy gets will depend on the facts and his record, but some term of probation or even deferred adjudication is probably about standard for this type of thing in Bexar County, and most everywhere in Texas for that matter. Even if he doesnâ€™t go to jail, this idiot will have to hire a lawyer, pay a fine, make restitution, possibly settle a civil suit, etc.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

lite-liner said:


> I would think the PD would have to have reasonable suspicion to write a disorderly
> conduct charge, not from heresay days after the fact.
> Secondly, regardless of the content of whatever statements were said (or not said),
> the kid's words are protected by the 1st amendment, & certainly does not give a person
> ...


Yeah, "if the roles were reversed" is really the heart of the matter. I don't know ANY of this for a fact. I'm just playing Nostradamus, based on what I know about the players (Chief of Police and DA), and the city. I think they will do anything they can to keep from having to charge an anti-Trump activist with a crime. They could, in fact, bring a disorderly conduct charge based on eyewitness accounts. And we all remember the "eyewitness" reports that claimed Michael Brown got shot in the back. It started the whole "Hands Up, Don't Shoot idiocy.) If they need "eyewitnesses" to justify threatening a disorderly charge on the kid, I'm sure they will find some.

The First Amendment argument is what they used to justify barricading an ICE office in Oregon. And to kick a Trump staffer out of a restaurant. And the Occupy movement, and a whole bunch of other stuff. If the kid started yelling racist remarks at another customer for no reason (I don't believe he did), then I'm not so sure 1A would protect him from a disorderly conduct charge. I don't think I want it to. But more than anything, I just want one set of rules for everyone.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rockfish2 said:


> Nah, this guy will be prosecuted - the DAâ€™s office has almost already certainly agreed to do that before PD arrested him given the publicity of the incident. Even so, itâ€™s not the crime of the century, and will likely be handled like any other similar case would be. What the guy gets will depend on the facts and his record, but some term of probation or even deferred adjudication is probably about standard for this type of thing in Bexar County, and most everywhere in Texas for that matter. Even if he doesnâ€™t go to jail, this idiot will have to hire a lawyer, pay a fine, make restitution, possibly settle a civil suit, etc.


And either go into hiding or hire security. Best be would be to move to Portland.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Local SA news at noon said the punk posted his 5k bond this morning after being held in his own tank due to threats from other inmates. SA jail?, I didnâ€™t see that one coming but good! Lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Inmates generally have a low opinion of anyone that abuses a child. Rob a ATM and you are their hero, but rob a kid and you might get a new wife on the inside. Even criminals have a code of conduct.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TexasWineGuy said:


> I would have beat that guy like a rented mule.
> 
> We're seeing this all across the nation - the radical (mentally ill) Left is getting more and more violent.
> 
> ...


. Iâ€™m sorry, but itâ€™s hard not to squeeze just a bit of irony out of that post.....


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Inciting violence is far different than reacting to it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pmgoffjr said:


> Inciting violence is far different than reacting to it.


. Okay, so shooting somebody in the kneecaps and then feeding them through a wood chipper is not actually violent IF said person called you a poopyhead beforehand. Got it.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

SAPD releases affidavit in Fourth of July MAGA hat Whataburger attack
https://www.kens5.com/mobile/articl...uly-maga-hat-whataburger-attack/273-571443737
(Via KENS 5)


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I read where the idiot was fired from his bartending job, the bar commented publically on Facebook denouncing his actions and terminating his employment. Green Party of Texas has banned him from events, was charged with felony assault because the kid was a minor.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Total dbag...

Picking on kids, I'm sure he wouldn't like it done to his,,,, 

Several sites online listing his phone number, address etc,,, play stoopid games, wine stoopid prizes

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy....

This is what the left has become, you never hear about conservatives attacking or inciting violence, always the left., which really has become fascists and same playbook from 1938 Germany

I won't tolerate that ,,, you sure don't want to pull that kind of **** around me., and know most Americans won't either,,, it's pockets of coastal cities west and east, then a few bad eggs mixed into other metro areas like this *****,,, real tuff guy

30 years old and part time job at a bar,,, I bet mom's tired of him living in the basement ha!

#MAGA!!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The scum has spoken:

"He told KSAT that seeing the hat had the same effect on him that a Ku Klux Klan hood would have had. He also said that, since the video went viral, he and his family have been receiving threats."

I've read other people make similar excuses - basically equating Trump with the KKK. And that's the root of the problem. The left has become convinced that they have the unquestioned right to take "direct action" against anyone associated with the Klan. 

I detest the KKK, and everything they stand for. But our schools have quite teaching, "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it." We now have a couple of generations who believe that certain people don't have Constitutional rights, while illegal aliens do.

I also just love the way the guy complains about threats as a way to deflect from his own threats and assault of a teenager. The media will focus on the evil "right wing extremists", and totally quit mentioning what this guy actually did.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://empowertexans.com/around-texas/west-u-councilwoman-who-attacked-teens-claims-shes-the-victim/

Verbally assaulting young girls wearing a MAGA shirt and blaming Trump for her actions... pathetic

I wish people would accept whatâ€™s dealt and work to change it through proper methods and means. These incidents are getting out of control.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> http://empowertexans.com/around-texas/west-u-councilwoman-who-attacked-teens-claims-shes-the-victim/
> 
> Verbally assaulting young girls wearing a MAGA shirt and blaming Trump for her actions... pathetic
> 
> I wish people would accept whatâ€™s dealt and work to change it through proper methods and means. These incidents are getting out of control.


Did that crazy biotch resign yet?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fricking looser! Sounds like he's facing karma now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The comparison with the KKK sounds like a made up excuse. Maybe just because I am white, but I don't see Trump as a racist. He definitely prefers people who are legal and contribute to society, but that can be any race.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The comparison with the KKK sounds like a made up excuse. Maybe just because I am white, but I don't see Trump as a racist. He definitely prefers people who are legal and contribute to society, but that can be any race.


That's just one of the many bogus cards in the left's deck that they are trained to play.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Racist, don't think so, just look at some of the people he used to hang with, a lot of who have now turned against him.
Gotta hand it to him, he's never once brought up the diverse group of people he used to hang with.


----------

